# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Netfaster IAD και TP-Link TL-WN353GD

## lordlothar

Καλησπέρα.Λοιπόν έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:

Μετά από ένα test που έκανα και το postαρα εδώ, παρατήρησα ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στη σύνδεσή μου. Μετά από πολλές-πολλές δοκιμές, είδα ότι η γραμμή μου είναι μια χαρά και το πρόβλημα τελικά είναι στη wireless σύνδεση μεταξύ router και ασύρματης κάρτας δικτύου.

Το router μου είναι το netfaster IAD και η κάρτα δικτύου είναι η TP-LINK TL-WN353GD.

Όταν έχω ανοιχτά παράλληλα downloads, η γραμμή τερματίζει, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στο speedtest παραπάνω.Όταν όμως έχω μόνο ένα αρχείο να κατεβαίνει, η μέγιστη ταχύτητα είναι 500 KB/s. Το χειρότερο όμως είναι ότι στο browsing και όταν π.χ. βλέπω βιντεάκια στο YouTube, σέρνεται...

Αντιθέτως, όταν δοκίμασα με ethernet σύνδεση, όλα δούλευαν ρολόϊ! Καθόλου σούρσιμο και από ταχύτητες όλα κομπλέ! Τί μπορεί να φταίει??

Να σημειώσω ότι πιάνω μια χαρά σήμα και 54 Μbps στην κάρτα TP-LINK...

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## mirtiano

Αλλαξε καναλι στο μενου ασυρματου του ρουτερ.Εαν ειναι στο αυτοματο βγαλτο.Δοκιμασε διαφορετικα καναλια και οπου σου παιξει καλα αστο.Πιθανο να υπαρχει παρεμβολη απο γειτονικο δικτυο.

----------

